# Appreciation thread for the Ray Samuels - SR-71A: I just spend the night listening to the SR-71A with a cold beer and nothing to distract me.



## Syan25

Just want to say that when I originally wrote to Ray to ask what would suit my portable needs - he said the SR 71A would put a smile on my face. Never was this more true than tonight when I first listened to the amp. Never have I been more shocked in my life by the sounds I was hearing and I am a musician - I thought I knew sounds pretty well...
   
  I am totally dumb-struck by what I heard. Sometime in the year, when I have had more time with the SR-71A in conjunction with the HD600s which are coming soon (at the mo listening to the SHURE SRH 840s). Though I have hi-end hi-fi equipment and love it to bits - the sounds I heard from this little amp - BLEW ME AWAY...never have I heard more natural sounds on any amp I have ever heard.
   
  Below is one of the albums I was listening to....
   
  This thread is for anyone who has enjoyed RSA products to share their comments for this legend in my books. I had tears in my eyes in Europa....not because it is great music (though it is) but because the sounds I was hearing was a revelation to me...
   
  pure joy


----------



## wolfen68

For single ended, the "a" is one of my favorites...only beaten by the original SR71 in my opinion.


----------



## Syan25

ah...and you have the B - I expect the B is quite a wonderful amp...


----------



## Rock Drummer

I'm seriously considering the SR 71a for my Senn.HD650s.  Did you consider the Meir Stepdance before your purchase?


----------



## Syan25

I can't comment on the StepDance - but having read so many awesome details reviews and after emailing the man himself - I just trusted my gut...
   
  It is nothing short of breathtaking...the SR-71A is designed for the HD600 series - specifically the HD 600. Ray told me himself he designed this amp with the HD 600 in mind and he used it to test the amp. Personally, I am not a fan of the HD 650 because I feel the bass too heavy for my tastes. But the SR-71A is amazing with tight deep bass - always in control.
   
  This amp is as high as it gets in terms of "hi-end" for portable amps because the sound quality from his amps is probably the best there is ..if you choose the SR-71A or the SR-71B (balanced) you will never regret it in my opinion...


----------



## Syan25

Total Bliss...on Day 4 of listening...


----------



## Rock Drummer

With Senn 600 what volume setting do you need to go for max volume with no distortion? I heard with the Stepdance 3 O'Clock position was common.


----------



## Syan25

Depends on the gain setting used. I have used low and mid gain setting with the HD600 as loud as my ears can take it and that is pretty loud - I didn't hear any distortion at all. The volume knob was close to the maximum in low gain setting. For mid gain - it was two thirds of the way to max - but to be honest - with so much more gain - there is so much more sound anyway - so you need less volume to get the loudness you want - if that is what you are looking for...
   
  It is a very powerful amp.....and it is perfect for the HD600s...


----------



## Syan25

There may be only me on this thread - but that's ok...when I listen to my Black Bird - it is a solitary experience anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And most satisfying...


----------



## estreeter

Riiight .... so you are pleasuring yourself and taking the time to post about it ? There's a lot of that on Head-Fi.


----------



## Happy Camper

Internet Strokers.
   
  Our HE-6 thread has some well experienced members clamoring over the SR-71B handling what is about the toughest load out there.
   
  Must be a keeper.


----------



## Syan25

Indeed, the SR-71B came out just as I had made the order for the SR-71A. I am sure the SR-71B is out of this world... 
   
  In Taiwan, I am not sure who I would approach to re-cable my headphones to balanced so I haven't tried otherwise I would have opted for the SR-71B.
   
  But I am having such an amazing experience with the SR-71A that I can not complain...for now it's RCA interconnects for me - and all is truly wonderful in the world of sound...
   
  And it would be a shame indeed if the SR-71B overshadows it's older sibling - the SR-71A...


----------



## jamato8

I don't think the 71B overshadows the 71A. The 71B does balanced great and the 71a does single ended great. Now the 71B also does SE, so you do have two options but as far as sound, they both do an excellent job. No let down on either one.


----------



## Syan25

You do realize that it was your review that got me onto the Black Bird in the first place. So I have you to thank for all of this...really TKS mate!!
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I don't think the 71B overshadows the 71A. The 71B does balanced great and the 71a does single ended great. Now the 71B also does SE, so you do have two options but as far as sound, they both do an excellent job. No let down on either one.


----------



## Syan25

Spending Chinese New Year here in Taipei - with the sounds of the SR-71A - classical, jazz, pop, R & B - you name it  everything sounds natural, clear, and crisp - what an amazing amp.
  It keeps on revealing sonority so natural and REAL - just like the instruments were in front of me..
   
  I can't wait to get my HR-2...


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> You do realize that it was your review that got me onto the Black Bird in the first place. So I have you to thank for all of this...really TKS mate!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  You are welcome and I am glad I was able to help. I take very serious what I say, most of the time, but especially when it comes to recommending and amp and describing what I hear.


----------



## Syan25

Cheers mate! It's a glorious amp!


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

Well I placed my order for an SR-71A last night; or rather I forwarded Ray my cash thru paypal, so hopefully I'll be able to really participate in this appreciation thread soon. Anyhow, what's the usual turn around time for Ray, I haven't heard from him since transfering, and does he usually send tracking numbers for orders?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





mr.sh0ewax said:


> Well I placed my order for an SR-71A last night; or rather I forwarded Ray my cash thru paypal, so hopefully I'll be able to really participate in this appreciation thread soon. Anyhow, what's the usual turn around time for Ray, I haven't heard from him since transfering, and does he usually send tracking numbers for orders?


 
  Ray normally sends it out the same day or if received late, the next day but the area has been hit hard by snow and the cold and it has slowed things down a little I would imagine.


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

I dunno, I made it to and from work today, but I can see why the shipping situation might be slowed down. Perhaps an "I got your order, will be shipping as soon as weather permits" email would be nice tho... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's cool tho, I'll give it some time.
   
  You know how it is tho, just eager to get my amp!! Ray's service has been fine so far. 
   
  Quote:



jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syan25

I got mine in three days and I am in Taiwan. It was really fast. It was all done silently...haha
   
  In the sense that I was waiting for confirmation of payment and all that, but instead - it was just shipped here pronto...
   
  So then the enjoyment began...I would't worry - you may have more luck getting it sooner if you live outside the US...


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

Haha, this is actually pretty silly since I only live about 90 miles from RS Audio, I could have driven to pick it up... probably should have when I think about it - but time is money.
   
  I'm kicking myself for not thinking of that before I placed my order, actually.  *facepalm*


----------



## Syan25

Please feel free to let us know of your experiences with the amp...
   
  Personally, I am in 7th heaven..


----------



## Syan25

Tonight - lights off - complete quiet - I listened with the SR-71A to an hour of music - a variety of musical pieces just to hear the quality of sound from different genres..
   
  These included -
   
  Copland: El Salon Mexico (Bernstein conducting)
  Bruckner: Locus Iste ( Motet)
  Billy Cobham: East Bay (Life and Times Album)
  Chick Corea, Stanley Clarke, Lenny White, Joe Henderson, Freddie Hubbard - Why Wait (Griffith Park Collection Album)
  Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 2nd MVT (Christian Ferras -vln  , Karajan conducting)
  Frank Sinatra: My Way (70's recording)
  Mahavishnu Orchestra: Miles Beyond (Birds of Fire Album)
   
  All equally presented with plenty of kick, bite, subtlety, sonorous detail, wide sound-staging and naturalism...
   
  Most impressive for me was the old recording of the Sibelius VLN Concerto - I have heard this recording hundreds of time...it is one of the albums I know better than countless others that I know very well ... because it is an OLD recording from the mid-1960's - it has always been presented to me through various hi-fi eq. as if watching a flat screen TV - the sound is arranged two dimensionally . I listen to this recording because it is the very best interpretation of the violin concerto that I know of. It is a personal favourite of mine...
   
  The SR-71A not only presented this music that I love dearly in full three dimensional glory but the coloration of instruments, the directional projection of register and the REALness of the violin came home to me. I have never been more happy than this moment. To hear music I love - brought to me in the most natural realistic sound-scape both acutely present and far enough to hear the sound within an acoustically open space - total inspiration. I could not have spent my money more wisely than in buying this amp...
   
  I think there can be no greater compliment than to say that this amp brings the reality of the recording to you - as it must have been heard by the people making the recordings ... such reality is what I would have thought is the truth of why we record and playback music...


----------



## GreatDane

@Syan25,
   
  I recall you mentioning using your Shure but don't you find the DT-880 to be the more rewarding monitor? Sorry if I've missed your comments re the DT-880/SR-71A combo.


----------



## Syan25

To be honest - I only just got the DT-880s  - a couple of weeks ago and I was saving them for the HR-2 when I get that in a couple of months. I was concerned that the 600 ohms might be difficult for any portable amp to drive...though I should probably give them a test drive on the SR-71A...
   
  I am going to get a part of HD600's though next month - re-cabled with the Cardas - I know that Ray tested both the HR-2 and SR-71A with the HD600's....so the high impedance of 300 ohms will be no issue with the SR-71A
   
  I use the SHURE SRH 840s mostly for portable use since I wouldn't dare to take my DT-880's out of the apartment - rains a lot in Taiwan being a tropical country...  
   
  But of course, because the DT-880s are a superior headphone, I ought to try the SR-71A


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

I would be interested in reading your impressions of the 71A + DT-880 combo, even before you get your HR-2 rig up and running (maybe with a comparison afterwards, post burn-in?). The DT-880 has been on my list for a little while and with this 71A in the mail it will be an even more pertinent discussion.


----------



## Syan25

Sure - I will do. I am actually going to write a review of the SR-71A and I will use three headphones to do that with - the HD600 ( the classic choice), the DT-880 (600 ohm) my favorites, and the SHURE SRH840's. 
   
  It will take me a couple of months though - not only because I want to allow for burn-in ( I am listening to music as I do the burn-in process) but also because I want more time to really get to know the amp properly. So far - it is a complete revelation. Plus, I am still waiting to buy the HD600.
   
  Some people write than the DT-880 are a cold and analytical headphone but when matched with an amp like the HR-2 - then you get the best of both worlds - the HR-2 warm and dark - the DT-880 - bright and very balanced.


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

Well, the SR-71A arrived today, unfortunately I haven't had any time to listen to more than one song because I have an exam tomorrow, and my home rig is usually just fine when I'm at my desk. So in that spirit I'll hold off from giving any impressions, other than to say this thing has A+ build quality (aside from the slight jiggle of the PCB w/o the dual 9Vs installed, which I understand is normal). I'm pleased with it and it will be coming to work/school with me tomorrow. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Syan25

Awesome - what cans will you be using??
   
  I find that MEDIUM GAIN is best if using higher impedance headphones because you get more instrumental detail - it is AMAZING what you can hear from the instruments with medium gain and quality cans will still keep the sound-staging deep and wide.
   
  My SHUREs can only keep the instrumental separation and sound-staging wide if the setting is on LOW GAIN. This is how it should be...The SHUREs have an impedance of about 44 ohms..
   
  But higher impedance headphones on MEDIUM gain will be able to provide richer the instrumental detail and keep the instruments separate and maintain the wide sound-staging.


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

Right now I'll be sticking with Etymotics ER-4Ps. Might make a change in the future, but for now it will be 4Ps on the go, and when I take this thing to school I may use an old pair of ATH-A900 that I've got laying around - we'll see how well the 71A handles those.


----------



## Syan25

I spent a morning with the SR-71A and I have started to notice that the SHURE SRH - 840s occassionally feels congested when the music gets really busy - think it's time to start using the HD600 coming  in two weeks


----------



## Syan25

The SR-71A - holds the key to instrumental definition. I have to say - you really hear the sweat behind the music. A lot of systems simply present a smooth sound without the human noise behind the production of the sound e.g. the string on the bow, the finger tap on the keys of the flute, the pedal depression of the piano - but the SR-71A really brings out the humanness of the sounds being made - the realness of what live acoustic instruments really sound like.


----------



## Syan25

I've been plugging my DAC through the SR-71A and enjoying the results - quite different with the DAC though than using the SR-71A in conjunction with an ipod - still gorgeous sound though - just different. I like both for different reasons - 
   
  DAC + SR-71A - smooth like no other smoothness exists.- instruments sound out within a group IE. strings in an orchestra sound like a uniform group
  ipod + Sr-71A - detailed and acoustical reality kept in tact - instrumental separateness is more apparent - IE can identify the individual string parts more clearly


----------



## dadab12

i'm contemplating between the 71A to the predator that comes with a built-in dac.
  i'll be using it with the ultrasone PRO 900...
  what would you recommend? should I buy the 71A and a seperate dac? or the predator sounds equally the same?
  how's the 71A in measurements is it big compared to other portable amps like ibasso, pico and so on?\
   
  Thank you so much.


----------



## Syan25

I'm serious when I say that the Sr-71A on its own is unbelievable. I often prefer to listen to it by itself without a DAC - and then there are times when I use it connected to my Yulong USB DAC D100.
   
  I know that the SR-71A via LOD to ipod doesn't have the best source - but OMG - the sound is unbelievable. Clarity, detail, the black silence, dynamic range, You get to hear detail and sonorities so realistic to live performance that it is breathtaking. You can hear each note of a chord or each part of a string/wind ensemble clearly in it's own spatial area and yet they are presented as a unit of sound. I can hear the breathing through the flutes. The friction of the bow string on the cello. The nuances of the piano as it is struck differently! It is the best sounding amp I have ever heard.
  I found sound-staging to be great without being recessed at all. Bass is crisp and full of detail. In short - unbelievable.
   
  When I finally decided to plug it up to my Yulong D100 DAC - I found the sound to be quite different. Clearly - I am hearing the DAC - so everything was very very beautiful  and smooth - deeply smooth and full bodied - whilst retaining a vital edge. It was like an addiction - gorgeous sounding - but I would have said that by turning the signal to analog  - it prevented the SR-71A from providing me with greater instrumental detail and separation that I heard on its own.
   
  So IMO - get the SR-71A and then in the future - you can have the pleasure of connecting it as an amp to a DAC and there will be times when you don't want to use a DAC...depending on the music and your mood. In other words - this is probably the best non-balanced portable head amp that is around and it deserves it's own hearing as a great piece of audio eq.
   
  H


----------



## Syan25

SR-71A isn't so big but it isn't the smallest amp to carry around - but for me the SQ is the determining factor. And I also think the Blackbird range of portable amps that Ray makes are probably the best not only of his portables but also of other competing companies. 
   
  Ibasso and pico are great companies. But the SR-71A is in a different class of sound quality


----------



## Syan25

Had a very enjoyable laid back afternoon with the Sr-71A and HD600 - absolutely wonderful - I felt so content..


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> SR-71A isn't so big but it isn't the smallest amp to carry around - but for me the SQ is the determining factor. And I also think the Blackbird range of portable amps that Ray makes are probably the best not only of his portables but also of other competing companies.
> 
> Ibasso and pico are great companies. But the SR-71A is in a different class of sound quality


 


  I must have missed where you compared the RSA to iBasso & HeadAmp models.


----------



## dadab12

I've decided to go with a pro audio interface as a dac/amp as I do some mixing and recording.. instead of an audiophile dac/amp
  I chose the usbpre 2 from sound device and later on i'll add a portable amp to my collection.. I think it's the best choice I got.


----------



## Syan25

I've heard both amps - iBasso I heard at a shop here in Taiwan - and a friend of mine has the pico. I heard both a few times before I got my SR-71A. In my opinion - the SR-71A wins hands down for SQ - though I did enjoy the pico quite a bit. 
   
  I have no regrets with the choice I made. For me SQ is the only factor in buying audio eq - people look for different aspects when buying - I can only report from my own position.
   
  Quote: 





greatdane said:


> I must have missed where you compared the RSA to iBasso & HeadAmp models.


----------



## estreeter

The guy at Headfonia seems to like the 71A a hell of a lot - I expect that this link has been posted (thanks to Giles for bringing it to my attention):
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/5/
   
_Big amps. Nothing against the i-Qube and the Stepdance, but I LOVE the SR-71A, even now. If not for the lack of recharging functions, it’ll be my primary portable amp. i-Qube fans: that’s a cool amp with its own cool sound, but I am more into conventional power_
   
  The main objection I would raise to his review is that he starts with this heading:
   
*THE BIG CONVENTIONAL, SINGLE ENDED AMPS: SR-71A, IQUBE, STEPDANCE, P4 WARBLER*
   
  Er, where in the review was there any discussion of the P4 ? I had previously thought that a few of the iBasso fans here had a bit of chip on their shoulders, but I'm starting to wonder if its not justified. Even if the reviewer didnt like the amp, surely thats worth a paragraph ? If iBasso wouldnt send him a review sample, leave them out of the thing entirely.


----------



## Syan25

I read the review - admittedly he should have discussed the P4. Who knows why - the article was certainly biased - Thank god I am not writing the article - because I am just as biased - the SR-71A is the best amp I've ever heard and I have heard a lot in the past. But he is supposed to act in a professional capacity....


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





>





> he is supposed to act in a professional capacity....





>


 

 I dont know that rules like 'impartiality' apply to someone who starts a website and posts a few reviews. I can live with his biases - he freely admits to being a huge fan of most of Ray's product - but his idiosyncratic English really annoys me. We are all capable of typos and the odd mixed metaphor, but some of his prose simply doesnt make sense to a native English speaker.
   
  He transitions from (well-constructed) sentences packed with detail about the amp in question to sentences that seem to have been written by someone else - when I worked at a University here in Oz, this would have set alarm bells ringing in respect to plagiarism. I have no reason to believe that he has plagiarised anyone else's reviews, but we all pick up a little 'here and there' in our quest to describe how something sounds. I also have a major issue with anyone who uses terms like 'sparkly' and 'sizzly' to describe treble, and you will find both scattered liberally throughout his reviews. If you tell me that you find the treble 'aggressive' or 'a little too enthusiastic' on a pair of SR325is, I know what you mean, but if you tell me its 'sizzly' - What ? 'Sparkling treble' I can live with, but use it once and leave it - its like the Seinfeld 'Double-Dip' episode 
   
  On the plus side, I really liked the photos in that review, particularly as they give the reader an instant fix on the relative size of each amp - I knew the Shadow was small, but I now realise that it may be 'too small' for my personal taste.


----------



## jamato8

I am using the 71a with the LCD-2 right now. Beautiful and the volume control is silky smooth. I have it around 11 o'clock for volume listening to some Peter Green live. It does a fantastic job rendering his guitar.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I am using the 71a with the LCD-2 right now. Beautiful and the volume control is silky smooth. I have it around 11 o'clock for volume listening to some Peter Green live. It does a fantastic job rendering his guitar.


 

 John, I love to hear your impression between the SR71a and SR71B.  I sold my SR71a after I received my 71b.  To me, the 71b is much more dynamic, more air, more open with bigger soundstage, more personal, more PRat, better bass, it is just more fun and more life like than the 71a.  I am not trashing the 71a at all.  It is a great amp, but it is sort of boring for me.  It is there and does it job with almost any phone you connect to it.  I was having the 71a and the Mustang for almost a year and I preferred the Mustang over the 71a for some of the above reasons when I use my JH13.  But one thing for sure, if using full size cans, the 71a did better than my Mustang.


----------



## jamato8

Single ended I find the 71a and 71b to present differently, a little but both very good. I like the 71a because it is open, throws a large stage and I hear way into the detail i.e., audience sounds that sound real. I use the DB-1, which is a dual Wolfson 8740 portable dac fed optical lossless standard CD and 24/96. For whatever reason, to me it is possibly the difference in sources.


----------



## Syan25

I find it very hard to believe that the SR-71A could ever be boring - but that is me...


----------



## KevinWolff

After reading this thread, and many positive reviews, I am now a member of the sr-71a appreciation society. I took the long way around, though. 
   
   
  It all started with my first reference cans, the hd650's, about 2 months ago. I got the nuforce udac2 at the same time and was impressed with the sound for a short time, and then started reading these forums to find something better.
   
  Decided to send back the udac2 and got the Firestone Spitfire MKII dac and external power supply and the SCHIIT Valhalla amp. I was disappointed that the spifire MKII was not 24/96 USB (unlike the cheaper udac2).
   
  As for the Valhalla, I liked it. It was smooth and warm like they said, but a little too blah for my taste. I listen for extended periods at low volumes and wanted more excitement. A fine amp for the price, but not for me.
   
  So the Valhalla went back. And because I was reading about the benefits of 24/96 asych USB on dacs and wanted that too, the spitfire mk II went back as well. 
   
  I wasn't sure which way to go next. Then the portable amp roundup article appeared on Headfonia, and I couldn't help but notice that among all those new amps being reviewed with their new features and tiny footprints that a much older model amp without all these new features, without even rechargeable batteries, seemed to the get the most praise. That lead me to search for more info on the sr71a which led me to this thread. 
   
  200+ burn-in hours later I am loving my sr-71A. I've been disappointed by hype so often that it amazes me when I encounter a product that lives up to said hype. Wow.
   
  current rig:
  Macbook pro lossless file > (nuforce gold plated USB cable) > HRT Music Streamer II+ > RSA SR-71A (blue jeans rca to mini interconnect) > Sennheiser hd650 recabled with Moon Audio's Blue Dragon.


----------



## Syan25

I am so happy to hear that. It's the best amp I have ever heard portable or not...and I have owned quite a few. The natural sound of instruments as they exist in acoustics is represented second to none. Clean as a whistle and also full of energy and vitality. Sound - staging - OMG!


----------



## KevinWolff

As someone who was ready to completely give up portability for sq, I'm happy to find that I no longer need to choose. So from that perspective, the sr-71a is tiny in size. At home i use the mac as the source, with MS II+ dac. Obviously to go portable, the source and dac are out. 
   
  I have 160gb ipod classic that cannot be modded and a 5th gen that could be modded to bypass the internal amp and shorten the Wolfson dac signal path (don't understand all that completely yet). There are DIY instructions that I think I could handle (I would practice on a old broken 4th gen to see if I have the mod chops). Another option is the Red Wine Audio imod service. 250.00 US I think. Mail it in and they do it in about 3 weeks. Mail a larger hard drive and replacement battery and they say they will do those too for additional charges of course. Mine is the smaller 30GB and the battery doesn't hold charge well anymore. 
   
  However with release of the cypher labs algorhythm solo I'm wondering if it's even worth it to imod the 5th gen or just bypass the ipod dac completely and pass higher quality dac signal to the sr-71A. Then I could use the 160GB Classic (which is almost new) and store more lossless audio. However, at $579 US I think I will give it more thought first. This option would mean almost the exact same sq either at home or away which is very appealing. I think the only difference would be no 24 bit file support on the portable side, which I could easily live with. Oh, and the cans would be out in most cases (walking the dog, travel ,etc)
   
  So I would need IEMs. Any suggestions anyone? I love my hd650's and would want similar sound (bigger bottom, with scaled back highs). I'm 44 and am a first generation "crank your walkman volume to 11"  idiot so I need to treat my ears much kinder these days. I listen at lower than average volume most of the time.


----------



## jamato8

I like the JH13 Pro IEM's but they may be more than what you want to spend. There seems to be other pretty good options out there but I haven't kept up with them lately.


----------



## Syan25

I like the SHURE SE535s with the SR-71A. Full bodied sound. 

I use my Sr-71A with my ipod 160GB without any DAC and am in total bliss. It really isn't necessary. The SR-71A sounds so amazing - I would rather not add anything else to the sound...and just let be...


----------



## KevinWolff

But you are getting the dac in the audio chain, it's just the dac in the pod which is reportedly of lesser quality, especially in the classic line. The point of the external dac is to completely bypass the ipod dac. Nothing added. Just swapping a (reportedly) bad dac with a reference level dac and passing the very best signal possible to the SR-71A which would make it shine all that much more.
   
  I can't prove any of this is true as I've not compared the 2 methods, but here's an email quote from Ray Samuels when I asked him which dac I should use with the SR71A:
   
  "As to DAC I use the one from my home unit which is to die for. It is made by Esoteric."
   
  I don't know which model he has but these dacs are in the 2-3K range if I remember correctly. The point is that the sr71a scales up. That doesn't change the fact that it still sounds great just using an ipod, don't get me wrong. Headfonia reviewed it that way, and Ray makes ipod to amp LOD cables which means he's declared it sounds like an emmeline even using the lesser ipod dac.
   
  It's simply audiophile curiosity in me makes me wonder how good can it get? What does the black bird sound like connected to a 3k dac? I may never know, but a 600 dollar dac? that's the current dilemma. Also, to use it without a dac I need to commit to a 100+ dollar cable that will be useless if I  end up adding the portable dac later. Of course with the dac I have to commit to 2 100+ dollar cables.
   
  Thanks for the IEM recommendationsI Wow, IEM;s are expensive. I didn't realize at first their price points are above good cans in many cases.  
   
  I think the mobile solution will have to wait a few months.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I use my Sr-71A with my ipod 160GB without any DAC and am in total bliss. It really isn't necessary. The SR-71A sounds so amazing - I would rather not add anything else to the sound...and just let be...


 
   
  If Apple sold you an iPod without a DAC, you need to send it back for a full refund immediately.
   
  All jocularity aside, I agree that if you like the sound of the iPod through your amp, *there is no point spending more money*.
   
  I am a huge fan of the potential offered by several devices that bypass the iPod DAC, but there is no way that I am going to cart all that gear around for use on public transport etc. Even road warriors have cheaper options available to them for those long hours hunched over a notebook computer in a hotel room or airport lounge : I believe that ALO have signalled that the next iteration of the Solo will combine transport/DAC and amp in a single enclosure, and that really will be something worthy of consideration for portable users with a 160GB+ iPod. Expensive ? Sure, but it was never going to be cheap to reproduce desktop-quality sound from a stack that weighs less than most netbooks.


----------



## Syan25

kevinwolff said:


> But you are getting the dac in the audio chain, it's just the dac in the pod which is reportedly of lesser quality, especially in the classic line. The point of the external dac is to completely bypass the ipod dac. Nothing added. Just swapping a (reportedly) bad dac with a reference level dac and passing the very best signal possible to the SR-71A which would make it shine all that much more.
> 
> I can't prove any of this is true as I've not compared the 2 methods, but here's an email quote from Ray Samuels when I asked him which dac I should use with the SR71A:
> 
> ...




I use the SR-71A in conjunction with my D100 for PC audio - and it has sounded marvelous. Don't get me wrong - but for ipod - i would not bother with an external DAC - for home use - it's a different story.


----------



## Syan25

estreeter said:


> If Apple sold you an iPod without a DAC, you need to send it back for a full refund immediately.
> 
> All jocularity aside, I agree that if you like the sound of the iPod through your amp, *there is no point spending more money*.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the potential offered by several devices that bypass the iPod DAC, but there is no way that I am going to cart all that gear around for use on public transport etc. Even road warriors have cheaper options available to them for those long hours hunched over a notebook computer in a hotel room or airport lounge : I believe that ALO have signalled that the next iteration of the Solo will combine transport/DAC and amp in a single enclosure, and that really will be something worthy of consideration for portable users with a 160GB+ iPod. Expensive ? Sure, but it was never going to be cheap to reproduce desktop-quality sound from a stack that weighs less than most netbooks.




I agree with you - portable wise the SR-71A + ipod is enough of a load to carry around....

But at home - I do enjoy the SR-71A configured a variety of ways


----------



## estreeter

No probs, and it sounds like a much better amp than some of the diehard fans of the original SR71 give it credit for. Two things helped me choose the P4 over the SR71-A
   
  1. I'm completely over the battery-changing ritual on the D4 and I have no desire to buy another amp that chews 9-volts.
  2. Price. Yes, I'm cheap, but honest. If it had a rechargeable battery-pack, I may have been able to justify the price difference, but it doesnt and I cant.
   
  Enjoy your amp.


----------



## Syan25

After 10 hours of listening these past two days - I maintain it's the best amp I have ever heard - EVER - and I can't wait to hear the Ray Samuels HR-2 that I will be getting this summer...


----------



## T.F.O.A

Quote: 





kevinwolff said:


> But you are getting the dac in the audio chain, it's just the dac in the pod which is reportedly of lesser quality, especially in the classic line. The point of the external dac is to completely bypass the ipod dac. Nothing added. Just swapping a (reportedly) bad dac with a reference level dac and passing the very best signal possible to the SR-71A which would make it shine all that much more.
> 
> I can't prove any of this is true as I've not compared the 2 methods, but here's an email quote from Ray Samuels when I asked him which dac I should use with the SR71A:
> 
> ...


 


 Can you gimme the link or show me the picture how you connect the music streamer to sr71a? thanks


----------



## KevinWolff

don't have a photo handy, but the connection is simple:
   
  USB out of Macbook pro into HRT MSII+. Out the of the MSII+ is an RCA to mini jack cable from Blue Jeans. That goes into the SR-71A and then I have a custom Blue Dragon headphone cable from Moon audio.
   
  Recently I added an external powered USB hub. I didn't intend this to be an audio upgrade, i just needed more ports. But WOW, when I plug the dac into that instead of directly into the macbook pro i was amazed to find the sound more open and less grainy.


----------



## Syan25

I use my Yulong D100 AS stand alone DAC feeding signal to my SR-71A using standard stereo to mini interconnects made by Blue Jeans...
   
  HOLY!!!! The sound is just SOLID - it was already solid with the ipod and LOD connector - but now - when using it with the D100 ( a neutral DAC) - the sound is SOLID.....
   
  Only gets better and it was already more than great!


----------



## KevinWolff

I upgraded my dac and cans, but not my Sr-71a. I got the Anedio D1 and the LCD-2's with ALO copper Chainmail cable.
   
  Sounds incredible. The Sr-71A now presents a slightly wider soundstage, even better resolution. A more open clean sound than with the MSII+ and the HD650's. No veil that I can detect.
   
  I thought I'd need a desktop amp to drive the LCD-2's, and I've read they really shine with more power, but to my ears the SR-71A drives them just fine. On high gain I can only get to around 11'oclock before it's too loud.
   
  And again, the sound is open, not congested. I got a more congested sound using the MSII+ plugged directly into my mac. It opened slightly when using an external powered USB hub, but nothing like with the Anedio D1. 
   
  As for the LCD-2 versus the HD650's? It's a whole new world with the LCD-2's. But the comparison test was done with the HD650's. 
   
  So I decided to wait on a desktop amp and just enjoy the SR71A's completely upscaled sonics (from lows to highs, hearing all new stuff in familiar songs)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> After 10 hours of listening these past two days - I maintain it's the best amp I have ever heard - EVER - and I can't wait to hear the Ray Samuels HR-2 that I will be getting this summer...


 

 Isnt June 1 the start of the Northern Summer ? Thats 15 days and no sign of the HR-2 - I eagerly await your impressions.


----------



## Syan25

HAHA - I am getting to the HR-2 and actually I was late finishing my payments on it - I guess it will be another two weeks .... sorry bout that. I'm very happy Kevin has enjoyed the SR-71A - and glad you found that the LCD-2 could be driven without a flinch from the AMP...it is damn sweet to listen to...
   
  This summer I will finally review the SR-71A and in the fall - HR-2 after I have burned that it.
   
  The HR_2 appreciation thread will have a life of its own...


----------



## gamersince1976

@Syan25,
   
  Just wanted to say that I've just ordered an SR-71A from Ray today - let's hope my experience is as good as yours has been!


----------



## DannyBai

I've been researching on upgrading my portable amp for awhile now.  I've enjoyed the Fiio E11 for several months and have decided to get the champion of all portable amps and just ordered the SR-71A.  Looking forward to the Heavenly sounds.


----------



## estreeter

When Ray starts backing advertising like this up with *actual measurements*, I'll take another look at his portable amps:
   
_best audio specs ever when it comes to low noise, bandwidth, slew rate & dynamics._
   
  How about it, Ray ?


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> When Ray starts backing advertising like this up with *actual measurements*, I'll take another look at his portable amps:
> 
> _best audio specs ever when it comes to low noise, bandwidth, slew rate & dynamics._
> 
> How about it, Ray ?


 


http://www.stereophile.com/content/ray-samuels-audio-emmeline-sr-71-portable-headphone-amplifier-measurements
   
  Ray Samuels


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for that, Ray - 2005 was a good year. As I understand it, you were forced to re-design the SR-71, and I've never seen measurements for the SR71A or the SR71B - it would be fantastic to see both amps measured.


----------



## jamato8

Just listen to them. You will hear music.


----------



## estreeter

True, but I hear music now. Cheaply. Is it too much to ask the biggest name in portable amps to provide a few measurements for amps released post-2005 ?


----------



## GreatDane

Trust your ears Luke


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





greatdane said:


> Trust your ears Luke


 


  Keep honkin' - I'm reloading.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  These are the specs given for 'The Raptor' - I am simply asking for something similar to be provided for the portable amps:
   
  Specifications * Input impedance 50K * Frequency response 10-300k * Total harmonic distortion around .09% * Output impedance 32-2000 ohms * Gain around 14 * Tube compliment, one12AU7 for input * Driver tubes two 5687 as buffers. h2. Dimensions (Amp Section) * Front, left to right, 5.75” * Depth, front to back, 4.25” * Height, no tubes, 2.00” * Height with tubes, 4.00” h2. Dimensions (Power supply) * Front, left to right, 8.00” * Depth, front to back, 5.75” * Height, 3.00” * Weight around 8 pounds.
   
  If I helps, I'm sure I can put the HTML together to render those specs as a table.


----------



## The Monkey

Just listen to the beautiful, beautiful music.


----------



## estreeter

I'm starting to see a sect-like devotion here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Sorry, guys, I dont drink the Kool Aid until someone shows me the ingredients. Some here are just flatout high when they give their impressions of kit.


----------



## The Monkey

High on the sweet nectar that is the beautiful, beautiful music.


----------



## DannyBai

Just got mine today and oh my...


----------



## estreeter

Let me guess - beautiful, beautiful music, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  OK, so it was Mike from Headfonia's choice when he compared about 12 portable amps 6 or so months ago, and not a whole lot has changed in the single-ended portable market since then,


----------



## GreatDane

For an amp that stacks well with a Classic or Touch/iPhone, its a powerhouse with very good build & sound quality.
   
  dats wut i calls butiful muzak


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Let me guess - beautiful, beautiful music, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I haven't had any experience with the more expensive or high end amps, so coming from the Soundmagic A10 and Fiio E11, the SR-71 to me has much cleaner sound.  I'd have to say, after a brief comparison, the E11 holds its own very well at such a lower cost.


----------



## ianmedium

jamato8 said:


> Just listen to them. You will hear music.




So True! Just when I thought I had the best with the Stepdance the goal post were moved with the arrival of the 71-B.


----------



## rdsreference

Would this amp be a good partner for a hifiman 901 does anybody recon? Or has anybody matched this pair up together.


----------



## Syan25

I have never used any hifiman product so I could not tell you - but I can tell you the RS-71A is a powerhouse amp - has a warmish mid section but balanced nicely in particular with the bass. Plenty of sound-stage, excellent clarity and awesome separation. Detail is fantastic too. It's my favorite head-amp EVER....
   
  Still I have no idea about the sound signature of the 901 - sorry I cant be of much help...


----------



## rdsreference

Thanks for that syan 25


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





rdsreference said:


> Would this amp be a good partner for a hifiman 901 does anybody recon? Or has anybody matched this pair up together.


 
  Haven't used a 901 either, but I'm guessing this amp will enhance any high end source.  Depending on your phones, 901 may not need amping.   I do know if you're planning to use iem's as well as full size, the RSA has a black silent background with them.


----------



## Syan25

This amp was intended to drive the hd600 which it does wonderfully and they are 300 ohms....the blackbird really does have a black background. Iem's benefit not so much from the volume as the incredible SQ...


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> This amp was intended to drive the hd600 which it does wonderfully and they are 300 ohms....the blackbird really does have a black background. Iem's benefit not so much from the volume as the incredible SQ...


 
  Agreed!  I bought my RSA specifically for my HD600's (medium gain), and I also use it for my Westone W4's, on low gain.  There may be newer, more technologically advanced options out there, but so far I haven't felt the need or temptation to try them!


----------



## wewewho77

I might be a minority here by asking how SR-71A pairs with Grado PS1000. But that's what I have right now. Any opinion will be greatly appreciated guys. Thanks you.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





wewewho77 said:


> I might be a minority here by asking how SR-71A pairs with Grado PS1000. But that's what I have right now. Any opinion will be greatly appreciated guys. Thanks you.


 
  Haven't tried the amp with any Grado phones, but if you read about the Ray Samuels sound signature, it is often referred to as "dark".  I don't perceive this as veiled or rolled off highs so much as lush sounding (which I love), yet still bringing out the detail in music and enhancing the soundstage.  I can only guess that this would be a plus with brighter headphones like Grado and Beyerdynamics.  Bet your 1000's make everything sound good!


----------



## wewewho77

I really appreciate your valuable opinion sir! It's a pity it doesn't come with rechargeable batteries or AC adapter.


----------



## Syan25

True....but the sound quality is nothing less than stellar. For fast headphones like the grado, I think this amp would perhaps take the edge off the grado brightness. But I'm talking about the general features of the grado sound. I m about to get a pair of grado sr-325is for Christmas. I'll report on that matching as soon as i get them.--


----------



## wewewho77

You guys are really helpful. I still can't decide which one of these 3 amps for my Grado, SR 71A, ALO International or ALO Rx mk3. Each with their own pluses and minuses. And it seems not too many reviews regarding how's Grado doing with these amps.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





wewewho77 said:


> You guys are really helpful. I still can't decide which one of these 3 amps for my Grado, SR 71A, ALO International or ALO Rx mk3. Each with their own pluses and minuses. And it seems not too many reviews regarding how's Grado doing with these amps.


 
  I love my SR 71A, but I've heard nothing but good things about the MK3, and of course, if you want to use the International as a PC DAC you have that extra function as well with that unit.  Just depends on what you want, bearing in mind that the RSA is considerably  (IMO) less expensive.  Just a side note:  I get a good 16 to 18 hours minimum with my batteries, and changing has never been a hassle for me.  The voltage used really does eliminate clipping at any volume level I've been able to tolerate.  I have a couple of sets of rechargeable batteries, but I prefer the Duracells, if you're willing to spend the extra for them (probably offsets the cost, in my situation, of the more expensive rechargeable amps in the long run!).


----------



## ambchang

I just joined the club yesterday, as I received my SR-71a in the mail.  And let me say, the hype is real.
   
  I used to own the ALO Rx MKII, RSA Tomahawk, the Bravo v2, Bravo Ocean, and a CMoy amp, and the SR-71a has them all beat by quite a margin.  Mentally, I wasn't ready to abandon my allegiance to the MkII, as that was a great little amp that I have owned for over 2 years, but the SR-71a just sounds better.
   
  The Rx had a little bit of a boost on the bass, always sound very clean, but the SR-71a just gives so much punch to the bass and sparkle on the high end.  The sound is smooth and clear, and while the MkII had "more bass", it wasn't as refined or impactful.  The cymbals are so clear on the SR-71a that it sounds real.  The soundstage on the SR-71a is wider as well.
   
  The only draw back is that there are no recharge circuits (9v batteries), and it's quite large.
   
  FYI, I used a DIY Magnum v3 (soundstage is so ridiculously wide in this one), a W3 (mids a little recessed in this setup), and a modded T50-RP (so smooth and nice, like listening to melted butter).
   
  I listen mostly to rock, like Radiohead, Rage Against the Machine Nirvana (even bad recording sounds good), Kid Rock and such. Will test out soundtracks and mellower stuff later on.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> I just joined the club yesterday, as I received my SR-71a in the mail.  And let me say, the hype is real.
> 
> I used to own the ALO Rx MKII, RSA Tomahawk, the Bravo v2, Bravo Ocean, and a CMoy amp, and the SR-71a has them all beat by quite a margin.  Mentally, I wasn't ready to abandon my allegiance to the MkII, as that was a great little amp that I have owned for over 2 years, but the SR-71a just sounds better.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Glad you're so happy with it. Love mine!   I think you'll find it does a great job on all genres.  Enjoy!!


----------



## ambchang

BTW, one thing I am really curious about is how the SR-71a compares to the Meier Quickstep/2stepdance or the Pico Power, just purely from a SQ perspective.
   
  I am interested in all three, but unfortunately, not rich enough to own all of them.


----------



## Syan25

I found the Meier quite neutral and clean and a little boring. The RS-71A is definitely warmer in a musical way and manages to balance bass, MIDs and highs very nicely while having an alive presence. Haven't heard the pico...


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> BTW, one thing I am really curious about is how the SR-71a compares to the Meier Quickstep/2stepdance or the Pico Power, just purely from a SQ perspective.
> 
> I am interested in all three, but unfortunately, not rich enough to own all of them.


 
   
  Here's an oldie but goodie, for a nice reference!
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/


----------



## fiascogarcia

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> BTW, one thing I am really curious about is how the SR-71a compares to the Meier Quickstep/2stepdance or the Pico Power, just purely from a SQ perspective.
> 
> I am interested in all three, but unfortunately, not rich enough to own all of them.


 
   
  Here's an oldie but goodie, for a nice reference!
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/


----------



## ambchang

Thanks guys.  My original plan was actually to get this, try it out, sell it, and get a 2Stepdance for a lower cost, but I think I will be sticking with the SR-71a for a while.


----------



## imackler

What rechargeable batteries are you all liking with the SR71A?


----------



## fiascogarcia

imackler said:


> What rechargeable batteries are you all liking with the SR71A?


 
 Tysonic MAH200 works well, but I personally prefer Duracell's, and I get really long use from them.


----------



## refault

wewewho77 said:


> I might be a minority here by asking how SR-71A pairs with Grado PS1000. But that's what I have right now. Any opinion will be greatly appreciated guys. Thanks you.


 
 I'm not so sure the difference between the SR-71A and the original SR-71, but I find the original SR-71 to sound pretty good with my Grado HP-2 (although, again, I'm not sure how this compares to the PS1000.... just putting this out there.)
  
 It seems to have a pretty good synergy with the Grado HP-2 at least. Very quick attack and kind of smooths out or adds a small level of clarity to instrument separation, etc.  to the forward-sound of the Grados I think with the original SR-71. 
  
 From what I've read, the SR-71a seems to sounds pretty similar to the SR-71 except the latter has a slightly less aggressive sound with a little wider soundstage than the SR-71a. Although take this with a grain of salt because I've never listened to the SR-71a myself...
  
 The original SR-71 sounds great with everything from low-impedance IEMs (like the 16ohm Sennheiser IE-80) to high-impedance cans (300ohm HD650), so I find it very versatile in this regard. The black background is nearly dead silent, even with sensitive IEMs, although there is a very very very slight mild "hiss" at higher volume levels with the IE80s. It isn't noticeable at all unless you are listening specifically for the background noise w/ nothing playing though.
  
 I've just placed an order for the ALO RX-MK3-B+ and hope that the hissing with my IE-80s will at least be tolerable... if not, I might have to look into the SR-71B instead sometime in the future, lol.


----------



## stevetoney

I recently bought an SR-71a off of ebay and when I got it, one of the first thoughts I had after using it was that I needed to be careful not to lose either of the thumbscrews that hold the back panel in place.  Less than a month later I lost one of the screws. LOL.  Fortunately, I contacted Ray Samuels and he provides replacements.


----------



## Jnjy

Anybody able to compare SR-71a to the O2 in terms of SQ? Thinking about upgrading. TIA


----------



## stevetoney

I have an SR-71a and lost one of the thumb screws that holds the back panel on.  I stopped by Home Depot and Lowes to see if I could find something that would work, but nothing was small enough for these posts.  So I contacted Ray Samuels which is what I should have done in the first place and he has replacements for $10 a pair, plus shipping.  So, I'm posting this in the appreciation thread in case anyone else loses one of theirs.


----------



## fiascogarcia

stevetoney said:


> I have an SR-71a and lost one of the thumb screws that holds the back panel on.  I stopped by Home Depot and Lowes to see if I could find something that would work, but nothing was small enough for these posts.  So I contacted Ray Samuels which is what I should have done in the first place and he has replacements for $10 a pair, plus shipping.  So, I'm posting this in the appreciation thread in case anyone else loses one of theirs.


 
 Thanks for the info.  I've been lucky and haven't lost one.  Wouldn't you know it is such an unusual size that you can't get them at hardware stores!


----------



## Syan25

I still am in love with my Blackbird. Period


----------



## fiascogarcia

syan25 said:


> I still am in love with my Blackbird. Period


 
 Great to see this post!  So am I!  It shares time with my Vorzuge Pure II now, but I've never been able to let it go and it's signature still sounds very special.  It is still the only thing I use with my HD600's.


----------



## Syan25

I find they work awesome with any can I try them with...It's the real thing! Ha


----------



## Syan25

I found with using a desktop DAC like the Yulong D100 or the CEntrance Dacport L/X - the sound is just out of this world. I still say it is the best amp I have ever heard.....


----------



## fiascogarcia

syan25 said:


> I found with using a desktop DAC like the Yulong D100 or the CEntrance Dacport L/X - the sound is just out of this world. I still say it is the best amp I have ever heard.....


 
 Great sound signature, but the real beauty is in the power these things have!


----------



## lwells

syan25 said:


> I found with using a desktop DAC like the Yulong D100 or the CEntrance Dacport L/X - the sound is just out of this world. I still say it is the best amp I have ever heard.....


 
  
 I spent some time listening to the Schiit Gungnir --> SR71b --> Westone 4r's.  
  
 Wow.  I have to imagine the SR71a sounds a lot like the b.  I have zero desire to replace this amp.  I do, however, need to acquire a gungnir.


----------



## Syan25

The Gungnir is my next purchase...ha!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Apologies for zombie thread resurrection, but does anybody know for sure the output impedance of the SR-71A? For the original SR-71, the published spec was 16ohms but Innerfidelity's review measured it at less than one ohm.


----------



## Ray Samuels

kukkurovaca said:


> Apologies for zombie thread resurrection, but does anybody know for sure the output impedance of the SR-71A? For the original SR-71, the published spec was 16ohms but Innerfidelity's review measured it at less than one ohm.


The output impedance is 2-600 ohms...


----------



## vanhalen26

Another back from the dead post ... will this drive the HD 800 well?


----------



## kukkurovaca

vanhalen26 said:


> Another back from the dead post ... will this drive the HD 800 well?



On medium gain : )


----------



## vanhalen26

kukkurovaca said:


> On medium gain : )



Thank you.  I have the HD800 and a desktop amp, and it’s great.  

I’m looking at the dragonfly red or cobalt, and wondering if it would work well on the go or at least away from my desk with my SR 71A and HD800, and it sounds like it will.


----------



## kukkurovaca

vanhalen26 said:


> Thank you.  I have the HD800 and a desktop amp, and it’s great.
> 
> I’m looking at the dragonfly red or cobalt, and wondering if it would work well on the go or at least away from my desk with my SR 71A and HD800, and it sounds like it will.



Yeah, I use a similar setup with a Radsone ES100 plus the SR-71A so I don't have to be cabled to a phone/computer. I don't usually use my HD800 this way, but I've tested the setup, and the SR-71A had plenty of power for it.

The only caveat is, if you prefer (as many do) to use a tube amp with the HD800, then of course the SR-71A would not provide that kind of sound coloration.


----------



## vanhalen26

Thanks guys.  How about for UE 18’s?  I have the 2011 version.  I had kids around then and non-coincidence I’ve been mostly off the forums since than, kids and headphones are expensive!

To my ears the low setting seems best.  

I just got Tidal and really like the hifi, and am just getting out my best headphones (UE18 and HD800) to use with my phone and amp.  I’ll also get a DAC, probably the firefly red or cobalt to use along with it.


----------



## Audio Addict (Dec 7, 2022)

Old thread but I just ordered a new SR-71A Blackbird from Ray.  He had run out of PCB boards but still had components and chassis.  He was still getting calls for it so he decided to order a batch of PCBs.  However, these will be assembled by Ray as orders come.  This was a good reason to finally order one.

I have also recently found that using Ray's portables with my phone's DAC and UAAP sounds as good if not better than those phone dongles.


----------



## wolfen68

Audio Addict said:


> I have also recently found that using Ray's portables with my phone's DAC and UAAP sounds as good if not better than those phone dongles.


Are you using a phone's headphone out as a lineout to an RSA amp?


----------



## Audio Addict

I use a USB C to 3.5 connector from my pixel 6.  It works great.


----------



## wolfen68 (Dec 10, 2022)

Well, I learned something new...I thought you would need a DAC in-between to convert to analog.

Ahh I see, your connector probably has a little DAC chip in it...


----------



## Audio Addict

wolfen68 said:


> Well, I learned something new...I thought you would need a DAC in-between to convert to analog.
> 
> Ahh I see, your connector probably has a little DAC chip in it...


It does not have a chip.  It is just taking the out from the USB on the phone just like the type C to female 3.5 connector but substitutes the male connector.


----------



## rodel808

Wow this thread is still alive? I'm a fan Rays portable amps and till this day still use my SR71A, Tomahawk and XP7.

Also, looks like the website was updated for this year and there's a 30% off all portable amps. If only the SR71B could be revised with a 4.4mm jack I'd pick one up for sure.
https://www.raysamuelsaudio.com


----------



## Audio Addict

I think all you can do is get an RSA balance to female 4.4 mm adapter.  That is what I did.  Same if you wanted to use it with full size headphones where you get a RSA balanced to female 4 pin xlr adapter.


----------



## Audio Addict

rodel808 said:


> Wow this thread is still alive? I'm a fan Rays portable amps and till this day still use my SR71A, Tomahawk and XP7.
> 
> Also, looks like the website was updated for this year and there's a 30% off all portable amps. If only the SR71B could be revised with a 4.4mm jack I'd pick one up for sure.
> https://www.raysamuelsaudio.com


The SR-71A isn't included according to Ray.  He hand builds it where most of the others had their PCB machine built.  It does mean the SR-71B is roughly the same price as SR-71A.

My SR-71A came in today; S/N 11756.  While I have most of Ray's portables, this is the first time I am listening to the SR-71A.  I am listening through UAPP using Qobuz to it.  Headphones are the ES Lab's R-10.  What an amazing pairing.  I can't believe I never looked into this one before.


----------

